# whats the best foundation to wear on face for comp day?



## kirstenc (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Just wondering if anyone knows of a good foundation for the face (pale skin) that blends in well with dream tan and doesnt look orange in comparison in stage lighting. Jo suggested the maybelline cream mousee foundation, not sure what colour, if anyone has any ideas!!! Dream tan on the face tends to cause my skin to clog up!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Kirsten

Ruby Miller (can get it from Boots) matches up with Dream Tan perfectly. It's about £19.00. They do a base colour that you mix it with so it gives that bronze look like dream tan does.

Hope this helps

Karen


----------



## kirstenc (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Karen. Is it a liquid foudation then buy the base colour separately b4 applying the foundation on the top?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Kirsten

Sorry for the delay in getting back. They are both liquid formulas. Best thing to do is mix both the base colour and the actual foundation together to get the right colour. Also it is easier to put on. When I get home tonight, I will have a look at the bottles I have so I can give you the exact information you would need to go and buy it.

Speak to you soon.

Karen


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

i myself dont bother with foundation , i just put a tiny amount of pro tan on my face with a sponge and very very quickly rub in some vaseline moisturiser so it becomes smooth and easy to rub around the nose and eyes.... its bang on and is the exact colour of the rest of the body and yoiu can go as dark or as light as you prefer with no added costs.

hugs andi


----------



## Truds (May 18, 2006)

Hi!

I use the new Maybelline mousse in 'cocoa' .. goes on really easily and matches with dream tan (#2) really well.


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Girls,

just use an oil free dark foundation, & use a good quality bronzing powder on top(Mac is good).

Just make sure you blend it well with a sponge in the neck area where the tan & foundation will meet :wink:


----------

